# New Speedstacks GX Edge Speedcubing Timer



## AlexMaass (Feb 18, 2016)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BB5x-i-wd4D/?taken-by=speedstacksinc

They posted this on their instagram recently, I don't know too much about it. (I also know they are coming out with a Gen4 timer soon)

it looks so small lol. I kinda doubt this would be approved for WCA usage.

Thoughts?


----------



## WACWCA (Feb 18, 2016)

I assume its kind of like the small circular ones they have for speedstacking, it wont be official, its just for those who cant afford the real ones


----------



## Abo (Feb 18, 2016)

Will be interesting to see what people think in reviews, looks quite small and convienient. "Ages 6-106" Anyone know any 100+ y/o cubers?


----------



## WACWCA (Feb 18, 2016)

ive seen under 6 year old cubers


----------



## Felipe Rigon (Feb 18, 2016)

WACWCA said:


> ive seen under 6 year old cubers



I only know this brazilian girl: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2014CHAN11
She was 4 in the last competition I saw her.


----------



## Laura O (Feb 18, 2016)

AlexMaass said:


> it looks so small lol. I kinda doubt this would be approved for WCA usage.



It won't. It's the smaller and less accurate version of the new Gen4 Pro Timer. It also doesn't have a display port.


----------



## AlexMaass (Feb 18, 2016)

Laura O said:


> It won't. It's the smaller and less accurate version of the new Gen4 Pro Timer. It also doesn't have a display port.



Less accurate? welp

Btw as a competition organizer, should I wait for these gen4 protimers to come out or should I just go ahead and buy gen3s?


----------



## Laura O (Feb 18, 2016)

AlexMaass said:


> Less accurate? welp
> 
> Btw as a competition organizer, should I wait for these gen4 protimers to come out or should I just go ahead and buy gen3s?



It's just my personal view, but I would wait. The new Gen4 Pro Timers have some nice improvements, so I think it's worth waiting a few weeks. At least if you don't need them earlier.


----------



## AlexMaass (Feb 19, 2016)

Laura O said:


> It's just my personal view, but I would wait. The new Gen4 Pro Timers have some nice improvements, so I think it's worth waiting a few weeks. At least if you don't need them earlier.



oh, nice improvements like what?


----------



## Kit Clement (Feb 19, 2016)

AlexMaass said:


> oh, nice improvements like what?



Timer resets being nearly eliminated is the big thing. But the design is also quite nice, both in that it prevents accidentally striking the power/reset buttons with your thumb as well, and has nice aesthetic qualities (the curved hand pads feel really nice).


----------



## biscuit (Feb 19, 2016)

Kit Clement said:


> Timer resets being nearly eliminated is the big thing. But the design is also quite nice, both in that it prevents accidentally striking the power/reset buttons with your thumb as well, and has nice aesthetic qualities (the curved hand pads feel really nice).



I is powered on AA batteries isn't it? That's way better


----------



## matej111 (Apr 3, 2016)

When will it come out? And does anyone know the price?


----------



## skycubes (Jul 17, 2016)

my unboxing of the gx edge timer


----------



## virginia (Jul 29, 2016)

Sky cubes could you do a thourough review of the timer pls I watched ur unvoxing.


----------

